# Dairy Woes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Image....is everything with the milennials.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dairy-talk-yes-folks-we-have-a-crisis-NAA-jim-dickrell/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You also can't fix stupid. Eventually some will reach the age of reason. Probably not. Did any old hippies ever?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

And it's only going to get worse with their stupid shows bending the truths.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Of couse if they dont like the food WE raise they can just go eat nothing...

The American youngster is a sad breed. A guy I used to work with call it the "Pusification of America".


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

In all fairness it is really their parents fault. It all started when no one won the game and EVERYONE got a trophy.

As always happens it only inspires slackers to slack more and demotivates everyone else.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

If somebody walked into the barn at the wrong time they would think I abused animals. Sometimes they just piss you off. You can't take snippets from here and there and put it all together and say this is how it's done. Sometimes what may look like abuse is nothing more than moving animals from one end of the barn to the other. Just because you have a stick in your hand does not mean your going to use it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats what happens when your sheltered and learn everything off the net. People think with their heart way too much nowadays rather than their brain.

Oh well let Darwin and Karma do their work


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

When I was a young chap about the age of 10 in the year of 1972 having just arrived to the country from city living I was down in the dairy barn, it was built into the side of hill so the main floor was level with the road and underneath was were the cows were milked, I asked the father of the 4 brothers mentioned else were (the man that farmed our land) why there was a ring in that one cows nose, he said "well son that ain't cow its a bull, and bull has but one job on a dairy farm" he proceeded to show me what that job was, and I was mightily impressed. When it came time for the bull to go back to his stall he didn't want to cooperate and thought it would be much funner to run an old man down, well the bull charged, and the old man stood his ground and at the last second side stepped and grabbed a hold of that ring in the bulls nose and twisted, I have never seen such large creature come to such a sudden stop and become so docile.... some might call that animal cruelty..... I call that good ole fashioned farming


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

One thing they overlook or just out of pure ignorance is their rights and freedoms. Not just dairy but the rest of the ag sector as well directly and indirectly foot a good part of the bill to protect those rights and freedoms they abuse and take for granted

But let's not forget they know it all


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I am a millennial (sorry to say). Most of the kids I graduated school with were pretty decent, meaning they knew what the old bull/heifer thing was. If they didn't, it was figured out mighty fast when puberty hit.

Sadly, kids now have no clue about anything that we take for granted knowing. My wife was astounded one day at school when a teacher asked her the difference between bull cows and dairy cows. We are dumbing down, and it's gonna be the downfall of our society because there has to be winners and losers. You shouldn't get a "participation" ribbon. Good job kid, for doing the shit you were supposed to do.... Rant over...


----------

